# Spring Cleaning: Carbon Fiber RS4 Replica 2.7T Y-Pipes - $200 Off!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Spring cleaning is happening a bit early this year at 034Motorsport, and we're freeing up some space on our shelves for new products! We have a few too many of our sexy Carbon Fiber RS4 Replica 2.7T Y-Pipes taking up space, and we're letting them go at an incredibly low price! 

*We only have 4 available at this price! Once they are gone, we will continue selling them at full retail.*

*Carbon Fiber RS4 2.7T Y-Pipe, B5 Audi S4 & C5 A6/Allroad*

*Retail:* $795 + Shipping

*Spring Cleaning Price:* $595 + Shipping

​
Replace your OEM Audi Y-Pipe with 034Motorsport's Carbon Fiber B5 RS4 Y-Pipe Replica for the 2.7T! Eliminate a potential bottleneck in the 2.7T motor while spicing up your engine bay with gorgeous carbon-fiber.

Engineered utilizing CAD software to ensure perfect fitment and optimal flow. Manufactured from high-quality carbon fiber and automotive-grade resin to provide a long-lasting finish and excellent durability.

034Motorsport's Carbon Fiber Y-Pipe is designed for direct bolt-on installation. Fits all 2.7T equipped B5 S4, C5 A6, and C5 Allroad models.

*Fitment:*

2000 - 2002 Audi S4/RS4 (B5) - 2.7T
1998 - 2004 Audi A6 (C5) - 2.7T
2001 - 2003 Audi Allroad (C5) - 2.7T
*Installation Note:* The Y-Pipe operates under vacuum and the hose clamps do not require a significant amount of clamping force to seal properly. Overtightening the hose clamps will cause excessive clamping force and could damage the Y-Pipe. Do not overtighten!

*Shipping Note:* The shipping price may seem a little high on this due to its dimensional weight. Though this product is extremely light, it requires a large box which causes shipping carriers to charge more.

*Click Here to Order!*

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions! 

*Related 2.7T Intake Upgrades:*

*Intake, Cold Air, X34 Carbon Fiber for B5 Audi S4/RS4 2.7T*



*Bipipe Set, B5 Audi S4 & C5 Audi A6/Allroad 2.7T, Stainless Steel with WMI Bungs*



*Throttle Body Intake Boot, B5 Audi S4 & C5 Audi A6/Allroad 2.7T, Silicone* - *Now Back In Stock!*



*034Motorsport Billet Diverter (Bypass) Valve Upgrade for Audi/Volkswagen 1.8T, 2.2T, 2.7T, 4.2T*


----------

